# Mac Floppy Data Recovery



## LuisS (Aug 9, 2004)

I have an old Mac disk that I am trying to access so I may convert the Clarisworks documents for use on my PC. The disk is a standard 3.5 floppy formatted for Apple. I can see a small part of the disk, no bigger than the head on a straight pin, has physical damage. The Mac stops reading the disk at the damaged section, however I know the disk has 44 files taking up 642k of disk space. My Mac is a old "Performa 6116CD Power PC" with OS 7.5.1. Is there anyway for me to recover some of the remaining files on the disk either with the old Mac or perhaps my PC?

Thanks, I appreciate all help and suggestions. L


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello LuisS:

You might try converting it to a Windows format using the freeware utility Transmac, available here: http://www.asy.com/scrtm.htm

Then, if you still cannot recover the data, try BadCopy, a freeware utility designed to do just what you want (for Windows): http://www.jufsoft.com/badcopy/download.asp

Seems like a lot of work, but it just might solve your problem. Let's hope.

Good luck.


----------



## LuisS (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Yankee Rose! Believe it or not I previously tried both of those programs. Transmac repeatedly crashed and wouldnt read or open the disk because of the error. BadCopy didnt recognize any of the files on the disk because they arent Windows files. Ive accepted that I cant get the files off the disk, but Im going to hold onto it in case some other solution comes along.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Well at least we were thinking along the same lines.  Sorry to hear you didn't have any luck with those utilities!  

If I come across any other ideas, I will post back. That's a bummer the disk is damaged.

Take care.


----------

